# Where to live in or around North Sydney?



## asbo_wba

Hi, I'm moving to Australia next year from the UK.
I will be working in North Sydney but currently looking for areas to rent property for me, my wife & 2yr old daughter. I need an easy commute to Nth Sydney for work reasons. Any suggested areas I should look at? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## IT Analyst

Hi,we're just been granted the visa and we're in the uk.I wondered if you can share how you secure the job before you go.Thanks.(sorry that I do not provide answer but question)


----------



## asbo_wba

Hi, my circumstances are different as the company I work for in the UK are setting up as a company in Oz so my employment remains the same except for in a different country. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## IT Analyst

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dexter

If you want to have a good location close to public transport to have access to North Sydney you can consider some of the following areas:

Crows Nest
Waverton
Wollstonecraft
Chatswood
St Leonards
Artarmon
Willoughby

All of them will have either good train or bus connections with North Sydney


----------



## aumelle

Have a look on West St between North Sydney and Crows Nest. One of the nicest streets around, walking distance to the North Sydney business district, close to cafes, daycare facilities and schools.


----------



## asbo_wba

Very helpful, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------

